

DuckDuckGo either sells or partners with Yahoo? - acoyfellow
https://duckduckgo.com/boss/

======
glennos
Just a guess, but the /boss might have something to do with the Yahoo BOSS
API.

<http://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/>

------
ConstantineXVI
They've been known to be using BOSS for a while, see
[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399-s...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399-sources)

------
jacquesm
Well, then they're either selling or partnering with bing at the same time:
<http://www.duckduckgo.com/bing/> , as well as blekko:
<http://www.duckduckgo.com/blekko/> .

This is just speculation, not news. Alternative headline:
"duckduckgo.com/$engine/ redirects to that search engine".

------
Bob_Sheep
DuckDuckGo, among other sources uses Yahoo search boss.
<http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399>

------
tudorconstantin
Why can't I see any article from my android (the link gets stuck to
<http://m.yahoo.com/?p=us>) ? I promise I'm not working for google.

~~~
glennos
The link posted is "<https://duckduckgo.com/boss/> which just redirects to
that Yahoo link. No article to see on this one.

~~~
tudorconstantin
Thx, I thought my mobile browser was getting a special treatment.

------
tapan_pandita
They probably mean the Yahoo BOSS API
[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399-s...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399-sources)

------
asselinpaul
Please don't sell yo Yahoo.

------
mtgx
Selling to Yahoo, with Marissa as its CEO, would probably help DDG become a
lot larger and more mainstream. Yahoo could buy both DDG and Blekko, and if
Yahoo as a company and culture manages to turn around, that resulting search
engine could become even more popular than Bing.

Yahoo search engine is only a few points behind Bing right now anyway (at
least in US), and those were lost because they partnered with Bing in the
first place, and those people decided that they might as well use Bing, the
source, now.

Bing's market share grew mainly because they managed to partner or capture
most other niche search engines out there (by getting them to use the Bing
API). It didn't take anything away from Google, nor did it replace others on
its own. It's actually other engines like Yandex and Baidu that are growing
faster than Bing.

~~~
gummydude
selling what? Yahoo already using bing on most searchs. This is just some
extension to ddg, not a real news.

